# Looks Familiar....



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Is it me or are these images pinched from Roy's site?

http://www.chrono24.com/web/de/uhren/u/ind...ndex_318__O.htm

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Tim,

Yes you would seem to be right, but are they Roy's originals or ones from O&W for dealers to use. Roy will put us right.

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Not sure Tim.

Wouldn't bloody suprise me though.

I hate rip off merchant's.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I sometimes wonder if Mr. Taylor and Mr. Wajs are the same person







.

Roy becomes Mr. Wajs when he goes to live the lifestyle of a millionaire playboy in his Swiss mountain chalet.

I presume Mr. Ollech just minds the shop over there while Roy is where he really wants to be- Brid.







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think Roy is James Bond.









I'll bet he has an Ollivant and Botsford on his wrist right now.









I reckon Roy can make watches that are comparable to most on the market!

Take stock movements and cases, dials and hands. Anyone with good eyes could do it.









Naahh,

If you buy an RLT, it will be made in small quantities by a man that gives a s**t.

Is properly set up and has the guarantee of a man that looks after his people.

Small profit, good service....... more customers.

Roy,

I like your refusal to be arrogant.









My kind regards,

The person known as







........


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm a tad worried that we're using Roy as persona to project OUR fantasies onto in order to escape the terrible truth that we're boring and middle aged







.

It must stop now







.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

ROY DOSN'T APEAR IN MY FANTASIES!!



> we're using Roy as persona to project OUR fantasies


MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> boring and middle aged
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You speak for yourself!

I have 3 different pairs of slippers. You can't call that boring!







and I'm no where near as middle aged as Stan!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

B*stards they are my pictures,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Forgive me if I am wrong,but I am sure a person connected with that site,has posted for sale stuff on both forums,and accused of being a dealer,he denies this


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

not only have they pinched the pic, but have you seen the prices compared to Roys!









Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

My earlier post on this subjct is an opinion only,not fact.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have emailed them, we will see what the reply is.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

This should be very interesting.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The reply :



> I ask Mr. Wajs. I hvae not stolen the picture.
> 
> Mr. Wajs tells me that I can get this pictures.
> 
> ...


I doubt that this is the case but I have just emailed Mr. Wajs.

In any case the pictures are mine and no one has a right to them.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

"-Aber Herr Taylor, Deeze wotches are not yours, they are froam Mr Wajs, so Wen Mr Wajs Says I Kan Use dem, Dat is OK!

-Sorry Mr Ne., my mistake, if you need better pictures just ask on my forum, just help yourself, as long as Mr Wajs syas it's OK"


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Sorry for that post, personal issues probably. Nurse, my straightjacket please, 30ml of haloperidol, and I believe I'm late for my electrotherpay session...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Pieter


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Pieter

I fear that you are too far gone and may need rectal diazepam....bend over









That is not f you but me with my special finger at the ready


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

What a tease,


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I'd rather be f'd Ian, if I may choose









I feel much better now, a bit sluggish, but I always have that after my ECT. and the memory loss... What was this thread about?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > boring and middle aged
> ...


 My slippers have Mr. Happy on them........how ironic...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This stealing of my pictures is really winding me up. There seems to be several people on that site using them. I like the way they have cut my my name off the bottom and added their own to some.

This is making me very very







.

I won't be able to sleep tonight as I am so







.

Did I say how







I am ?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Bend over Roy







....its your turn.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

be gentle,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just had a reply from Mr. Wajs and it seems that Herr. EN is a liar as well as a theif and if he wants to sue me these comments then bring it on .............................









or he could always buy a camera and some stock instead.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> or he could always buy a camera and some stock instead.


 oops, no you can't even do that now.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Let us know the outcome, I'll invoice him for my last ECT and a flask of haloperidol!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

and I'll put some deep heat on his piles....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Wire brush, best thing for his rectum. Twa*.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Result,









Check the page now, all gone. I have the Power,


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Roy Rules!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If the guy has no stock what does he do when (if) he gets an order. Buy one off Roy and sell it on at a profit?









Good on yer Roy!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice result


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I wouldn't recommend anal Diazapam to anyone. You do know its also a muscle relaxant as well? I take it - by mouth though


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You TimD for letting me know about the site.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

F*** with Roy and you f*** no more.









Nice one Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If it had just been one or two pictures then it probably would not have bothered me but i counted over 30 of my pictures and they had removed "www.RLTwatches.com" and put their own site.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry,

I just don't have any couth.























Common as muck, us Stokies.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Glad to be of service,

Keep em peeled!

TimD.


----------

